# short/mid-term house rental?



## caju (May 11, 2015)

We're planning to move to Portugal at the end of next year. Our plan is to rent for 3-4 years before eventually buying a place. So we to rent somewhere furnished for 3 months or so on arrival to give us time to sort out our fiscal numbers, residency applications, etc. which presumably we will need in order to rent somewhere long term.

So, any ideas on where to find mid-term rentals that don't all that stuff (renting as foereigners/tourists, basically). We're looking at airbnb for now and the options are actually great, just quite expensive. Maybe there's a cheaper route that we don't know about?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The properties in your price bracket are 'local market' and to your benefit form the largest selection. They are not presented by rental agents as no one would pay them their commissions. They are advertised via signs on the window, three line classified ads in the local paper, word of mouth or with a postcard on the notice board of the local supermarket. The best ones go within a day or two of becoming available.

There is no differentiation between applicants for longer term rentals so if you are an immigrant or a local you follow the same process.

To do a rental contract you need a NIF - did you get that ? 

Airbnb is 'max rate' tourist stuff - OK for short term until you find something better as at least you can book that in advance of your visit


----------



## caju (May 11, 2015)

No NIF, that's kind of the point. We need a furnished place we can book in advance as "tourists" so that we can arrive and live there for 2-3 months while we get documentation sorted and rent a proper place.

So what we're basically looking for is airbnb alternatives.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

It's like he/she says about "local accommodation" you need to personally visit offices and people in the area you wish to live as a lot of stuff here is not internet based. Obviously not easy if you are not here BUT you may just have an advantage, do you speak Brazilian Portuguese? There is an informal network of Brazilains here and one thing they do is help and support each other. If you can get an intro via the web they will almost certainly explain things and help you. If this is not possible then PM me and I'll give you a lead to some.


----------

